# How to make a mesh grill?



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I want to make a mesh grill for my 96 Sentra so I was wondering if anyone knew how to do that if so let me know.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16847&highlight=mesh+grill


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^beautiful *AND* smart.
yeah Nitty, make sure to use the search button (







) in the future. alot of guys here will jump your ass for posting something thats been posed before.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

heres a mesh grill i installed.

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I made one too. I recommend not doing what i did unless you like doing it the hard way, and selection of screen is important, i usrd screen that has 1/8" holes. It's expanded aluminum, so it looks like a solid silver piece of metal with tiny holes, so it whistles at about 60 mph. I don't know if i like it or not yet. 

PICS to follow...


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

does Lowe's carry mesh?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I got mine at Orchard supply hardware, they have an industrial section that never ceases to amaze. I had to be creative to deal with the fact that my grill is wider than the material they had...










I think i'm going to re-work this a bit when I get around to installing my oilcooler and CAI.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn boy, wha'd you do to that poor licence plate


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I got the mesh so how exactly should I go about puttin it on? Cause my grill doesnt look like it comes apart so do I need to get a grill from a different year sentra


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

easiest way i did was use epoxy clay and sandwiched it between the grill.

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/grill-back.jpg


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

damn geocities, block direct link. so heres another pic..


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I really don't know how my license plate got so tweaked. I don't hit things with the car. Hmm I'll have to flatten it out.


----------



## Br1ngOnThBoosT (Oct 7, 2003)

im trying to rework my grille too...i have the tsuru grille but cut out all the inside part of the grille including where the nissan badge sits then bondo-ed the necessary cutouts so the grille looks clean...but i was just wondering...where can i get the this epoxy clay you speak of, fondoo???...it just seems like the easiest way to put the grille on...oh and is that clay gonna hold the grille in place at high speeds?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

you can easily pick up epoxy clay at any hardware store (walmart, home depot, lowe's. etc). once it drys up, it harden's and it hold up well. sometimes i speed upto 80-100 mph without loosing my grill. trust it, its the best and easiest.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i used zip ties for my grill. a little more secure then epoxy clay.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

epoxy clay is like rock when hardens. they are very secure if you ever played with expoxy clay. i did use zip ties on the bottom bumper grill. atleast that was more easy with the vertical bars to tie it against to. i am thinking of install more white grills behind the fog light..


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i used zip ties too.. I never had a problem with them getting loose. and if you decide to re-do something it's easy to cut apart. But my car is 25% zip-ties


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Fondoo, if you got just the words "nissan" and put it in your grill I think that would look good. (but my car is ugly and I don't know shit)


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anybody have a 96 Sentra grill gutted out and meshed up that I could see so I could feel better when I try to do it.


----------

